# What have you done to help manage the deer herd?



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I saw this topic on another post and since this forum is back open this appears to be the right spot to post it.

Land owners and or private land hunters have an advantage since they can improve habitat but state land hunters also can be involved in the management process.

Lets here what you have to say on what you've personally done in the last few years aside from buying a tag. I'm asking about what you've personally done and what some other member has posted.

I'll post later when I have more time.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

In the area where I live we have large concentrations of does, and young bucks which never seem to want to grow bigger than 6pts. I harvested zero bucks and took two does again this past season. Did the same the season before that. The season before that I took two does, and one six point. The season before that I took one doe, and the season before that I took two does. I did shoot a buck this season that we never found. So I guess maybe you should count that one too. Still two bucks in five years I don't think anyone should give me any flack.
Also just like last year, and the year before, for food and cover we have 40 acres of corn we left standing. Don't know if it really helps the deer, but they've been really beating it down this year so they must like it. I also think it helps the pheasants hide from the hawks. 
This fall we harvested some timber. Mostly oak. Some black walnut, cherry, and maple. All the tops will remain in the woods for cover, and food. 
We also have a small strip of land where we can not plant trees due to a pipeline that runs through there. We cut that down this past summer, and I hope to be able to plant it this spring/summer, Not sure exactly what yet, probably clover. I think that amounts to about 15 acres or so. 
I also fed the turkeys last winter, but I'm not sure if I'm going to do that again this winter. I'm waiting to see if winter gets tough or not. The feeder I made for them needs to be repaired first.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok, I'll start with the ones that are very easy to do:
1) For the past 6 seasons I have passed on all yearling bucks and several small 2.5'rs.
2) Doe harvest. I have been averaging about 2 per year (still probably not enough).

Now for the more difficult ones to practice.
3) Research, Reasearch, Research. I spend as much time as I can researching and studing available publications relating to deer management (not just QDM) and wildlife habitat management.
4) Clear-cutting of mature popple stands. We did the last one about 9 years ago and this, in my opinion, is the easiest way to create fantastic deer habitat.
5) Maintaining about 7 acres of food plots. Because of my extremely poor soils I have pretty much stuck to a June planting of buckwheat and an August planting of Rye.
6) TSI. We are in the process of doing this to a couple areas right now.
7) Thinning of overgrown pine plantations. We have a few pine plantations that have become overgrown to the point where they are no longer ideal deer habitat. We are working with a logger this winter to thin these sections by about 50%.
8) Maintaining 3 mineral stations. We replenish each station very early in the spring with the powdered form (not blocks).
9) Maintaining 7 watering stations. Some are 100 gallon troughs, some are 55 gal barrels cut in half, and some are kiddie pools. We have NO natural water on our property. I deliver water with a tank mounted to my quad trailer. These need to be refilled bi-weekly during the summer and monthly during the fall.
10) Nursing our oaks. I spend time liming and ferilizing many of our productive oak trees. I also work at keeping these trees open to sunlight by cutting down competing trees.
11) Creation of safe-zones. Believe it or not, this has been one of the most difficult for me. The deer LOVE these areas and it is so hard not to go in there and hunt for sheds in the spring, scout in the spring/summer, or hunt in the fall. Two of our three safe-zones are clear-cut popple stands (9-12 years ago) and one is a 15 year old pine plantation.

All of this must be doing something because while Newaygo Co. is critisized on these forums for being completely devoid of deer we had one of our best seasons ever in 2004.


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

For the past three years I have limited my deer kill to one per year because I belive this is best for where I hunt.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Nice post BuckB! Simple, concise, informative, and to the point.

Public land hunters need to work together to get timbering/thinning/clearcut projects going. As Luv2 mentioned in another post, the Rudyard Project in the eastern 1/2 of the U.P. is one such activity. I made a call in to a USFS forester inquiring about the project. Some of the details can be found online by using "Rudyard Project" as your keywords. Be sure to include the quotation marks; otherwise you'll find a lot of info about Rudyard Kipling the British author (The Jungle Book, among others.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

BuckBass,
Just so you know, # 8 means that you are an illegal baiter.
By the way, I believe this rule needs to be changed because I'm an illegal baiter too.

L & O


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I have made this same statement in the past. I am in one of the areas hit hard by unlimited doe tags. The year before last, the deer herd seemed to be recovering. I took a doe and passsed on at least 5 different 1.5-2.5 year old bucks. This year, there were very few doe running around at all. I took a spike and a mature 7 pointer off of state land. Three yeras ago, it was the same story... very few doe and I took a spike. Had I taken the adult buck first, I would have passed on the spike. 
Anyway, I have always tried to evaluate the deer herd I am hunting and do my best to harvest in a manner which would allow me to pass a huntable resource on to my children. <----<<<


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> BuckBass,
> Just so you know, # 8 means that you are an illegal baiter.
> By the way, I believe this rule needs to be changed because I'm an illegal baiter too.
> 
> L & O


Well, I guess #9 makes me a violater as well   :16suspect


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Water isn't mentioned in the rule book. Aren't there a few low spots on your property ? Seems like renting a backhoe for an afternoon would be a lot easier.
We got started with food plots & habitat improvement in the mid-60's. It has made a difference for the deer & turkeys. Can't say that it has helped much with the pheasants.

L & O


----------



## BDL (Dec 17, 2004)

Established mineral licks for the past 15 years.
Planted apple trees.
Developed 6 acres of food plots.
Passed on smaller bucks (until this year).
Harvested young females (passed on mature does).
Developed safe zones on our property.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> Baiting, according to the DNR's website refers to "foodstuffs". Salt and mineral blocks are not food. However I don't believe you can hunt over them, which is commonly done, DeerCaine, etc., etc. Please, I am not saying that because it is "commonly done" it is legal.


there is a thread over in Boars forum where he answered this very same question - and he said, that, in fact, it is NOT legal, except 1 oct to jan, during the 'normal' baiting schedule.

03-26-2004, 08:10 AM 
boehr 
Moderator


Remember, just plain feeding is illegal statewide. The post you copied above was answering the questions in the thread where it was posted. That is not the entire section of all the baiting and feeding laws. Feeding deer for their health, like the 4 counties in the UP, were authorized by the NRC. No where else can you do it.
__________________

The point is, I think, that you can not feed deer outside of the 1oct-1jan baiting rules (where legal) 

And the use of minerials is considered feeding - thats the way I took Ray's post.


ferg....

But this thread is about what you have done to help NOT if it was legal or not!!! :yikes:


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

I would think that a lot of hunters who only hunt public land would love to help, if the Dnr would let us. I know clear cutting has worked and food plots draw deer.but our hands are tied. I mean there is 400.000 acres of public land by us and the herd is down on public land.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

On my own 19 acres:

1. I planted 5 foodplots varying in size from 1/10 to 1/4 acre in size with the 1/4 acre plot in clover and the the others in Buck forage oats or Ed's brassicas mix. Maintained fertilizer and Ph.
2. Set aside 8+ acres of my 19 as a sanctuary which included the hinge cutting of approx. 200 trees and establishing several brush piles for the bunnies.
3. Pruned and fertilized existing apple trees in my sanctuary. Fertilized existing mast producing trees beech, oak, walnut, etc.
4. Planted conifers mostly for variety because I'm almost all wooded.
5. I too maintain 3 mineral sites and replenish them at least twice per season more if they flood or if they are in pouris soil. Waters not a problem because I'm on a river.
6. In the first 4 seasons of our neighborhood co-op we've averaged 3 does and .5 bucks per season.

In my neighborhood, county, state:

1. Helped with controled burns.
2. Planted 5 additional foodplots (2+ acres) of BFO, brassicas, and RR soys at my own expense.
3. Aided neighbors in the harvest of excess does (additional 2/season average).
4. Started, with help from a neighbor, a neighborhood QDM co-op which has grown to around 1800 acres contiguess.
5. Annual spotlight cenuses to determine antlerless harvest goals.
6. Collected jawbones and other pertinent data for the MDNR from my co-op, road kills, and from deer brought in to the Eaton Co. deer pole on the afternoons of Nov. 15 & 16 each year. This data helps the MDNR set antlerlees quotas in our DMU.
7. Attended, facilitated, or performed several QDM workshops as well as manned QDMA booths at 7 trade shows statewide.Lost count of the hours
8. Attended NRC meetings and addressed NRC officials on issues pertaining to Michigans deer herd. Also part of a group that meets regularly with Rod Clute in Lansing.
9. Sold countless raffle tickets to facilitate in the promotion of the QDM philosophy. 

My olny regret is that I couldn't do more. I thank God for an understanding and supportive wife.
There are some who would melt this site with the list of their service to the whitetail Ed, Leon, Perry, Dan (FL), and Larry just to name a few.

Yours in stewardship,
Big T


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

Food plots
Cut overgrowth areas
mineral blocks
Heavy harvest of does

Took 1 person hunting who had not hunted before
Made a contribution to the NRA twice in 2004

Talked to many about the various threats to hunting as we know it
Participating in the forums here
reading and researching deer info
planning to increase food plots

Swamper


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

After reading some of these posts in regard to the empty feeling of not being able to do anything because of being limited to public land, it got me thinking of my good friend Marsha Mckee.
Those of you that know Marsha know that she is a tenatious spirit when it comes to raising monies for the QDMA. Everyone knows that the backbone of any successful wildlife organization is it's volunteers and that fundraising is the least desireable of any job within these organizations yet Marsha tackles this task with a ferver that sets most of us on our heals.
Marsha was recognized this last year as the QDMA's "Volunteer of the Year" for the endless hours that she gave so that when money was needed for workshops, field days, trade shows, or purchases of equipment for research and law enforcement it was available. With all she gives she is happy with the simple things like an invitation to hunt  or just the association with like minded people.
Marsha does own property and also manages it for deer and turkey but what she has done for the herd goes *far* beyond planting some groceries or setting aside a safe place. She is, in my eyes, a CHAMPION for the whitetail deer not only in Michigan but where ever the QDMA reaches.
If you'd like to thank her yourself please do. [email protected]

Yours in stewardship,
Big T


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Wildlife Habitat Incentives Program http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/programs/whip/

The Wildlife Habitat Incentives Program (WHIP) is a voluntary program for people who want to develop and improve wildlife habitat primarily on private land. Through WHIP USDA's Natural Resources Conservation Service provides both technical assistance and up to 75 percent cost-share assistance to establish and improve fish and wildlife habitat. WHIP agreements between NRCS and the participant generally last from 5 to 10 years from the date the agreement is signed. (more)...


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Sounds to me like Marsha may be helping out with the Antler Roundup... :lol: 


I would like to heartily agree with QDMAMAN's words. Marsha is a gem!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the replys. I'm happy to see that members of this site take an active role in management of our whitetail herd.

FWIW, I've:
...participated in the EUP deer camp survey
...registered 4 deer this year for a total of 15 since I bought this camp
...again passed on many immature bucks at my camp "3.5+ year old buck rule"
...12 does in the last five years have been taken off my 1/4 section
...plant or maintain a dozen food plots totaling 8 acres
...put off the mowing of my plots until after the fawning period
...lime+fertilize my plots and other native forage 
...planted shrubs and trees
...maintained and will expand water holes
...maintained a majority of my land as a sanctuary
...maintained mineral licks
...performed predator control when the opportunity arose
...some TSI but plan on more


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I've been inspired by many of the posts on here re various habitat projects. Some of the highlights from the past four years since we bought our property:

- Conducted a TSI project this year. Harvested about 100 HW sawlogs and 25 TT loads of chips. Will have another 1 acre food plot and a 1/4 mile linear food plot on a new logging road as a bonus. Many brush piles to be built this winter. Quality Chainsaw Time :lol: 
-Planted several thousand seedlings. Both conifer seedlings for winter cover and various fruit and berry producing shrubs and trees.
- Rehabed around 50 apple trees- daylighting, pruning and fertilizing. Some of these old trees are amazing.
- Fertilized and daylighted around native oak and beech trees.
- Established and maintained five acres of food plots
- Maintained three mineral stations
- Established sanctuaries. Watched the deer pour in there on the morning of Nov 15.
- Initiated cooperative management goals with neighboring landowners. Most of them "get it"  
- Shot two does in each of the past four years and only one 2.5 yr old buck.

I'm sure I've forgotten some stuff. Good Luck to everybody with their Habitat Goals in 2005!

Natty B.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You guys decide what it means because I don't really want to be in the converstaion but the law;

3.100(4) For the purposes of this section, "bait" means a substance composed of grains, minerals, salt, fruits, vegetables, hay, or any other food materials, whether natural or manufactured, which may lure, entice or attract deer. "Bait" does not include the establishment and maintenance of plantings for wildlife, foods found scattered solely as the result of normal agricultural planting or harvesting practices, foods available to deer through normal agricultural practices of livestock feeding if the area is occupied by livestock actively consuming the feed on a daily basis, or standing farm crops under normal agricultural practices. For the purposes of this section, "baiting" means to place, deposit, tend, distribute, or scatter bait to aid in the taking of a deer.

3.100a(3) In those areas of Michigan not closed to deer and elk feeding by subsection (1), a person may engage in deer and elk feeding for recreational viewing only if all of the following conditions are met: 
(a) The feed is placed not more than 100 yards from a residence of the person and upon land owned or possessed by that person.

Of course there is more to these sections but just place the sections that answered the questions that there seemed to be.


----------

